# Looking for players/DMs in San Antonio Texas



## The Firstborn (Jan 27, 2003)

Wanted:

Players and DMs who wanted to play D&D with average and slightly above average characters and adventures.  If you are a power gamer or a metagamer please do not respond.  This is for serious role players.  I don't mean to offend but my other players and I are tired of suffering fools and megalomaniacs.  What we are looking for is players who want to play heroes not mercenaries and who are not legends in thier own minds.  The game will be a good mix of roleplaying and combat.  You have to be able to wear a battlehelm/headband and a thinking cap as well.  We will also be looking at playtesting a module as the module is created and your input will be necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Damon Griffin (Feb 3, 2003)

The Firstborn said:
			
		

> *Wanted:
> 
> Players and DMs who wanted to play D&D with average and slightly above average characters and adventures.  If you are a power gamer or a metagamer please do not respond.  This is for serious role players.  I don't mean to offend but my other players and I are tired of suffering fools and megalomaniacs.
> *




The core members of my gaming group find ourselves in a similar situation.   Though we have thankfully been able to avoid those gamers for whom The Game is everything, superceding all other considerations (i.e., family, job, personal health), we have hooked up with a few of the "Game? What Game?" types, players who *may* decide to drop by, at some point during our regularly scheduled game hours, if they have been contacted days in advance via two separate email addresses and a phone call to remind them, and if nothing more interesting comes up at the last minute.

We've told them, if you think you might be late or have to miss a game, at least be sure we have a copy of your character sheet.  What we usually end up with is a sheet that was reasonably current two experience levels ago, except that some of the magic items were never written down, GP expenses were tracked on scrap paper (not provided to the group) instead of the character sheet, etc.

Folks like that make campaign continuity almost impossible to deal with.  We need some new blood. 

We currently have a 3e game with 7th - 9th level characters (the two 9th level characters just leveled up after our last game, and have not yet *played* as 9th level characters.  One DM, 3.5 reliable players* and two drop-ins.

*the .5 would be entirely reliable as a player if not for his heavy work schedule, which sometimes requires him to arrive late or leave early, but we always know about this in advance.

We usually play on Saturday afternoons, 1:00pm-ish to dinner time, except when we play on those same hours Sunday.  My house is the usual location, a couple of miles north of downtown, near IH-10 @ Fredericksburg/Woodlawn.


----------



## The Firstborn (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi Damon,

Nice to know that this post actually got a response.  Let me tell you about my group.

My cousin Mike - Fighters, Barbarians, & Rogues are his preference.  He is a meat and potatoes guy.  He doesn't mind his warrior types taking damage and tries to think like a rogue when he plays one.

My friend Mark - Likes Paladins, Rangers, and Wizards.  Studious type of guy.  Likes to prepare in advance and his wizards usually have a variety of spells as opposed to one dimensional fireball slingers.  New DM trying to get his bearings.  He is slowly moving us through the WOTC 1st to 20th modules.  We completed the 'Sunless Citadel' are currently still in the first stage of the 'Forge of Fury'.  He uses the 28 point system.

My friend Tom - Not sure.  He will be getting added to the group when he can get a week day job.

Myself - DM and when I play I usually am the cleric.  I tend to be the moral compass of the group.  Not to say that I am a goody to shoes just that I have to remind them every once in awhile that even though it is a game good is good and evil is evil.  I enjoy playing and DMing so I am flexible.  I have been running them through the 'Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil'.  Because they started at 3rd level I allowed 30 points, each score had to be even and then add 1 whole point to 3 stats.  This package allows each PC to have three even and three odd stats, a bonus of an one or two pluses to one or two stats, and in addition gives the PC an opportunity for bonus increases at 4th, 8th, and 12th when they get their additional stat points.

I also started to test a module idea I have been working on.  Essentially I don't make a point of telling the PC's who are the bad guys are.  Usually adventures are as follows.

	Come in to town.  Something happens or has been happening and the PC's are asked to investigate etc...

Not in this module.  It is centered around a small kingdom that has seen a lot in feuding amongst the local warlords since the death of the king 10 years ago.  He left behind a kingdom needing a strong ruler and no heir.  The warlords, several believing that they have the right to rule, have taken to making alliances and taxing the common folk so that they can wage petty wars against one another by hiring mercenaries. Unknown to anyone another force was on the move in the wilderness and it has recently struck and taken possession of several of the frontier fiefs.  The new holder of these fiefs has lowered taxes and provides troops to keep the peace.  The 'rightful' lords of these lost fiefs are attempting to unite the remaining lords in order to fight a war to regain their lands.  In addition, bandits have arrived in the region but they only rob the very wealthy and adventurers for their excess coin and magical items.  The towns people within the conquered areas have different opinions about what is going.  Some are okay with the mysterious new lord due to tax relief and protection but others want to go back to the old way as they are uncomfortable with not knowing to whom they owe fealty. Where do the PC's come into the picture.  It all depends on what brings them there and what they decide to do once they get there.  They could get waylaid and thus decide to go after their goods.  They could help the lords by taking on scouting duties.  Or they could investigate the whereabouts of a townsman's missing relative after the recent battles.  I am setting this back drop up in a way which will allow for a lot of versatility in the PC's actions and will have to make a decision on what to do with what they find out by deciding to take a side or simply walk away from the whole affair.  Initially there is no 'good guy' or 'bad guy' and who gets labeled what is up to the PC's experience.

You can e-mail me at thernandez@tesoropetroleum.com (work) or at tchjht@earthlink.net (home).  I have already e-mailed you this same post and that e-mail has my contact phone numbers.


----------



## The Firstborn (Feb 4, 2003)

BTW.  Mike lives across from Ingram mall,  Mark lives near 281 and 1604, and I live in the near Wurzbach and Vance Jackson.  We usually get together at my cousins house every two weeks and usually on Friday or Saturday.  We are flexible on the time and location.  It would be great if we could get in on one of your campaigns.  What world do you play, what character creation method do you use, and what kind of PC's are you needing?


----------



## RedAnt (Feb 6, 2003)

*Huh...*

How bizarre.  I was just coming over here to post a "Looking for Game in San Antonio" thread, and lookit what I find - on the first page, no less.

If either of you (or anyone else in the area, for that matter) needs another player, let me know.  I'm one of those that played all through my adolescence and then gave it up in my mid-twenties.  A few years later, and in a new city, I've decided I miss it enough to go through the pain of looking for a group.

I actually live up in Boerne, but work around Wurzbach and IH-10, so driving into the city is no problem whatsoever.  My job keeps me busy most evenings, but I never work weekends.  Let me know if you'd like some more info.  You can contact me at sole (at) earthlink (dot) net.


----------

